# Giant african land snail babies- who can eat them?



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*Our next door neighbour has Giant african land snails and keeps getting lots of eggs. If we were to try and hatch them would any of lizards be ok with them.
We have Bearded dragons
Major plated lizard 
Blue tongued skinks- here in a couple of weeks.

Just wondering whether they could have them or not?

Many thanks in advance,
Amy*


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

YouTube - Blue Tongue Skink Eats Snail [WATCH IN HIGH QUALITY, LISTEN CAREFULLY] thats a blu tounge eating a snail
http://www.outback-australia-travel-secrets.com/blue-tongue-lizard.html says they eat snails


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Everyone will have a go, the skinks especially. Bang some in the post for mine, they all love them


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Ive sold mine as feeders to lizards such as tegus, monitors, skinks and BD's. You can always give them a try


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*Thats great, thanks.*

*What sort of size should I let the snails get for them?*

*Amy*


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

For mine I could do with some the size of your little fingernail and others about the size of a 10p


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

uroplatus eat them too


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

can they be fed to beardies as a staple


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Jackson chameleons (amongst others) are supposed to relish snails - have been thinking about breeding my own - are they easy to keep and breed? How fast do the babies grow? What temps & humidity do they require?


----------

